# Can anyone identify this hamster type please



## Josh Cook (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, I was just wondering if someone could tell me what type of hamster this is specifically. His instagram is @kirkthehamster

I'd post a link or pictures but this site won't allow me

Thanks


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Josh Cook said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if someone could tell me what type of hamster this is specifically. His instagram is @kirkthehamster
> 
> I'd post a link or pictures but this site won't allow me
> 
> Thanks


You need to make 25 posts before the site will allow you to post links.
How do I access the Instagram page? I will be able to identify the hamster's breed for you if I can see pictures of it.


----------



## Josh Cook (Apr 19, 2017)

Here are some photos of him


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I believe he's a Roborovski.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

russian dwarf hybrid. Does look a bit roboesque in the first picture but robos are more of a sandy colour and this guy has a dorsal stripe which roborovskis dont have. Be careful not to give him anything sugary, they have a tendancy to diabetes


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

anachronism said:


> russian dwarf hybrid. Does look a bit roboesque in the first picture but robos are more of a sandy colour and this guy has a dorsal stripe which roborovskis dont have. Be careful not to give him anything sugary, they have a tendancy to diabetes


Seconded, I thought Robo looking at the first picture but he looks too big, as well as being the wrong colour.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> Seconded, I thought Robo looking at the first picture but he looks too big, as well as being the wrong colour.


The light makes him look like he has the eyebrows


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

anachronism said:


> The light makes him look like he has the eyebrows


I've only recently learned how to tell the Russians from the Robos from the Chinese hams because we've got them at work, I've only ever kept Syrians & that was years ago.

I don't think I could tell a Russian from a Campbells though.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a pure winter white from a show breeder never seen pure Campbells though. You see some which are a Campbells colour or a winter white colour but there's no pure ones in pet shops i don't think


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

anachronism said:


> russian dwarf hybrid. Does look a bit roboesque in the first picture but robos are more of a sandy colour and this guy has a dorsal stripe which roborovskis dont have. Be careful not to give him anything sugary, they have a tendancy to diabetes





simplysardonic said:


> Seconded, I thought Robo looking at the first picture but he looks too big, as well as being the wrong colour.


third - ed

Deff a Russian dwarf hybrid. Cute little guy/girl.


----------



## pp50616 (May 10, 2017)

That looks like a robo hamster. She/he is so cute and it's colors are beautiful! It's a very unique hamster if it is a robo!


----------



## Indigochild (Jun 7, 2017)

I think its a campbells russian dwarf as it has distinctive back stripe. . X


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to throw a spanner in the works lol I think its a winter white. It has big ears for a Campbells, its definitely a Russian dwarf though. Yep & it could be a hybrid of the two species.


----------



## Indigochild (Jun 7, 2017)

I definitely know its a cute hamster lol.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I'm going to throw a spanner in the works lol I think its a winter white. It has big ears for a Campbells, its definitely a Russian dwarf though. Yep & it could be a hybrid of the two species.


A hybrid is almost a guarantee unless from a breeder


----------

